# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  Miss Waree von Borstel
...scheint ja öfters mal für VOX etwas zu machen.


Aktuell ist ja Frau von Borstel mit David beim Aufbau eines Restaurants zu verfolgen:



http://www.vox.de/vox-dokus_4657.php?artikel=95088



Bei einer kleinen Recherche entdeckte man die Dame wieder bei VOX:

2008: "Unter Volldampf", Vox, Montag bis Freitag 19.50 Uhr bis 20.15 Uhr



http://www.citybeat.de/news/Kochshow...mpf-aus-Bremen


Wer ein Fan von Frau von Borstel ist, kann ihr auf Facebook ein paar liebe Zeilen hinterlassen:



http://de-de.facebook.com/people/War...tel/1841899335

----------


## walter

> ...scheint ja öfters mal für VOX etwas zu machen.
> 
> 
> Wer ein Fan von Frau von Borstel ist, kann ihr auf Facebook ein paar liebe Zeilen hinterlassen:
> 
> 
> 
> http://de-de.facebook.com/people/War...tel/1841899335



Na der Daniel hat sich bereits eingetragen.

http://www.facebook.com/daniel.habersatter  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Irgendwie kommt mir das alles so vor, als wären das alles Laienschauspieler.

----------


## walter

Ganz sicher. Sonst könnten die ihre Serie in die Tonne stampfen. So ein emotionsloser Franke bewegt keinen Finger ohne Geld.

----------


## Mr Mo

nanananana....mal net so schlecht über die Franken reden Walter !!!  ::

----------


## walter

Tschuldigung,  ::  
aber meine Ex-Schweigermutter war aus der Ecke.   ::

----------


## walter

> http://www.citybeat.de/news/Kochshow...mpf-aus-Bremen
> 
> Wer ein Fan von Frau von Borstel ist, kann ihr auf Facebook ein paar liebe Zeilen hinterlassen:
> 
> 
> 
> http://de-de.facebook.com/people/War...tel/1841899335


Hi Phommel,
ich habe frech deinen Post in ein anderes Forum kopiert. Ist schon ok?   ::

----------

Facebook ist cool   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> ...
> 
> Na der Daniel hat sich bereits eingetragen.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/daniel.habersatter


Wer ist das? 
Nicht das da Rückschlüsse auf mich gezogen werden???  ::

----------


## odd

> Facebook ist cool



Was die Huberin auch?

----------

> Was die Huberin auch?


Na klar, das weiß man doch, dass die es faustdick hinter de Ohren hat.   ::

----------


## Robert

ALso, entweder ist es ein Fake, oder Mr. Huber hat sich ausgetragen und sein Bild gelöscht, 
es gibt 3 Kerl Heinz Hubers, aber alle ohne Bild und keiner mehr als "freund" der Dame  ::

----------

Wenn man das liest....................wie es wohl erst bei Aussteigersendungen abgeht, wo das Risiko aufzufliegen wegen der Distanz viel kleiner ist?



*BILD enthüllt die Bauern-Tricks von RTL*

Da staunt der ganze Stall ...
Am Montag sahen über acht Millionen Zuschauer das große Finale der fünften Staffel von „Bauer sucht Frau“. Bei vielen wurde es mit der Liebe nichts, doch Bauer Josef (48) und die Thailänderin Narumol (44) verlobten sich sogar!

Aber der Zuschauer sah nicht alles im TV. BILD enthüllt exklusiv die ganze Wahrheit über die liebeshungrigen Landwirte von „Bauer sucht Frau“:

Der romantische italienische Bauer Maurizio (48) ist gar kein Bauer! Er gestand gegenüber BILD: „Der Hof, auf dem gedreht wurde, gehörte nicht mir. Ich habe ihn mir von einem Freund geliehen. In Wahrheit wohne ich in einer Dreizimmerwohnung und bin nur ein Forstfachmann!“ Für die Teilnahme an der Kuppelshow bekam er 3000 Euro.

Der nordfriesische Bauer Claus Clausen (59) war gar nicht Single, als er sich bewarb! Clausen gesteht: „Ich habe nur mitgemacht, weil ich mit einem Kumpel gewettet habe, dass sie mich sofort in die Show nehmen. Hat doch alles prima geklappt, oder?“ Schlimm für Frauen: Sie fühlten sich von Bauer Clausen ausgenutzt!

Kandidatin Anja (35) aus Nürnberg ist gar keine Kosmetikerin – wie von RTL vorgestellt, sondern arbeitet als Prostituierte! Im Internet inseriert sie mit dem Text: „Meine Französisch-Kenntnisse sind legendär und meine Spezialität! Mündliche Empfehlung in seiner wörtlichen Bedeutung hat mich berühmt gemacht, die kann jeder Gast von mir erwarten!“

Der noble Weingutbesitzer Tobias (33) ist in Wahrheit völlig pleite! Am 2.4.2008 leistete er einen Offenbarungseid am Amtsgericht Mainz (Az.: 201M506/08). Auch nicht schön: Im Januar 2009 fuhr er betrunken den Wagen seiner Exfreundin (46) auf der Autobahn zu Schrott, legte sich danach mit den Polizisten an.

So spannend kann also das Landleben wirklich sein ...


Quelle

----------


## walter

Danke Phommel,
bei Maurizio habe mich immer gefragt wie er zum Hof kommt. 
Ich konnte das nie glauben.

Ist ja der Hammer.   ::

----------

RTL ist der allerletzte Schrottsender.
Schon aus Prinzip sollte man sich den nicht mehr antun.
Wer sagt denn, dass nur im Entertainment-Bereich gefakt wird?
Solche Sender wie RTL machen für Geld alles.

----------

Hier noch ein Föteli wie man Anja sonst kennt:




mindestens drei   ::   brauch das schon.

----------


## Robert

> mindestens drei    brauch das schon.


Da würde ich eher Mönch...   ::

----------


## walter

Wixxen als Alternative

----------

